# firefox problem with writing threads



## yirgster

I have the following problem in firefox:

When I go to the window to write a new thread, the cursor doesn't show up! I can enter what I want but I can't backspace or otherwise position the cursor (which isn't showing).

Has anyone encountered this? It is frustrating. It happens on two of my computers. My guess is that one of the anti-virus programs is somehow interfering but I've turned them off. But, it's only a guess.

Any help most appreciated. (I'm typing this on opera, which is why I'm not having a problem. But, per my previous post, I'm having problems with opera too.)


----------



## fsabroso

Yes, it also happened to me. 

I solve this refreshing/reloading the page (ctrl+R).


----------



## yirgster

Thanks. I tried this, but it didn't work.

I don't have a problem when entering replies, only when doing the new thread!


----------



## Jana337

A hackneyed panacea: Clear your cache.


----------



## yirgster

Thanks, but clearing the cache doesn't help.


----------



## Forero

I have the same problem with the cursor, as well as problems when wrapping to a new line and when going in and out of italics.  And the number of spaces "echoed" to the screen is not always the number I type.

A possibly related problem I am having is that I have to release the Ctrl key between consecutive Ctrl+_otherkey_ combinations, and I sometimes find the keyboard inadvertently switched to a different language.

I am using Firefox 2.0.0.12 in Win98 SE.

My guess is that the javascript for these text boxes is doing more than we imagine and is prone to idiosyncracies depending on browser implementation.


----------



## yirgster

This is a problem that I didn't used to have and just started one day. So, something changed. It started in Firefox 2. I'm now using Firefox 3, Beta5 and the problem still remains.

Forero, in my humble opinion, Win98SE is one of the worst operating systems ever foisted upon human kind. WinXP is MUCH superior, and I would recommend your upgrading to it if it's possible for you. (However, my next computer is going to be Linux or, less likey, an Apple.)


----------



## mkellogg

yirgster said:


> I'm now using Firefox 3, Beta5


While my cursor doesn't always show, I think the problem might be that you are using a beta version of the browser.  Even if the new browser is correctly handling the JavaScript, it will probably take a while for vBulletin to adapt its code.  I've reported even stranger edit box probems to vBulltin, and they have marked them as "to be fixed in some far future version", or something like that.

Mike


----------



## yirgster

Mike, the cursor should always show! Right? I mean, the cursor not showing is a really out there problem!

I think I saw this problem in FF 2, before I moved over to 3Bx. Can't be sure though.

Note that Forero, earlier in this thread, reported the same problem using FF2. 

> [vbulletin re other edit box problems:] to be fixed in some far future version

This sounds like never!


----------



## mkellogg

yirgster, if you can't backspace, then I think it is a problem specific to your computer(s).   If anybody else can't backspace, speak up!


----------



## yirgster

Mike, I took another look and I can backspace. I just can't see the cursor. Nor can I reposition it. Typing in this Quick Reply, no problema. I can see and reposition the cursor.

It's as if it goes into "mouse off" mode when I write the original post. If that's what's happening it would seem to be a javascript issue.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

A suggestion, that is often useful with FireFox: extensions can cause abnormal behaviours.
Turn-off (disable) all extensions to Firefox, and restart it.
Check if you still has the issue. If all is now OK, re-enable progressively your extensions...


----------



## mkellogg

Apparently vBulletin is aware of the issue and they believe it is a Firefox issue. (I think I agree.  I see the problem occasionally with Gmail.)

For now, maybe pressing the A/A button in the top right corner will allow you to see the cursor (by taking it out of WYSIWYG mode). You might also want to search Firefox's help section or bug reports to see if you find anything there.


----------



## yirgster

This problem seems to have simply disappeared on two of my computers (haven't tried on the 3rd).

One of life's eternal mysteries, I guess. It will probably reappear just as unexpectedly.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm not sure of the exact timing, but I bet the upgrade to vBullein 3.7.0 had something to do with it.


----------

